# Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........



## Paxcom (4. April 2013)

bei einem Angelkollegen oder auch fremden Anglern bemerkt, dass diese Regelverstöße machen?

Ich meine Angeln mit unerlaubten Ködern. (Zum Beispiel lebend Köderfisch oder mit gebrachten Köderfischen) Oder auch wenn die Angler mit zuviel Ruten angeln.

Und so weiter und sofort. 

Macht Ihr einen Unterschied bei Freunden und Bekannten gegenüber Fremden?

Rein rechtlich sind, glaube ich, alle Angler dazu verpflichtet solch ein Fehlverhalten zu melden.

Aber wie sieht die Praxis aus?

Danke


----------



## LOCHI (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Bei groben verstößen z.B. Umweltverschmutzung melde ich das der Police. Alles andere ist mir egal! Hab vor meiner Tür zu kehren...!


----------



## Christian1987S (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Verhalte mich da wie Lochi...
Bei uns im Verein hält sich jeder an die Regeln..bin selten auswärts angeln..


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Wenn jemand Unrat entsorgt, sprech ich ihn an und falls er nicht einsichtig ist, melde ich ihn bei Polizei oder Ordnungsamt weil das uns allen schadet!

Alles andere interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## joso (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Paxcom schrieb:


> bei einem Angelkollegen oder auch fremden Anglern bemerkt, dass diese Regelverstöße machen?
> 
> Ich meine Angeln mit unerlaubten Ködern. (Zum Beispiel lebend Köderfisch oder mit gebrachten Köderfischen) Oder auch wenn die Angler mit zuviel Ruten angeln.
> 
> ...



Wie siehts bei dir selbst aus ?

Ich persönlich angel immer mit 3 Ruten obwohl nur 2 erlaubt sind, häng nen Boilie ans Haar obwohl die nicht erlaubt sind, quasi, kann ich den nächsten wohl nicht ansch............ wenn ich selbst genug blödsinn mach.


----------



## zanderzone (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Mir is et auch völlig egal! Lebender Köfi macht eh fast jeder bei uns.. Zu viele Ruten angelt niemand, da es zu auffällig ist.. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, bei Umweltverschmutzung hört bei mir auch der Spass auf..
Da werd ich selber aktiv, oder ich verständige die Polizei bzw. den Vorstand..


----------



## Paxcom (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Umweltverschmutzung habe ich so noch nicht gehabt. Meistens sehe ich nur die Reste aber leider nicht den Verursacher. Wenn, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch die Polizei benachrichtigen.

Mit den anderen Sachen, ist das so eine Sache.

Gemeldet habe ich noch niemanden. Wenn mir was krass auffällt, sage ich meistens, dann lass dich bloß nicht erwischen!

Irgendwie ist da immer die Angst mit, sich zu vermaulen oder dann auch im eigenen Verein als Ars.... da zu stehen.

Aufmerksam mache ich die meisten schon, aber gemeldet habe ich noch keinen.

Versuche das halt immer auf die freundliche Art zu machen. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht so richtig krasse Sachen gesehen. Wie zum Beispiel Müll oder das Mißhandeln von Fischen. In solchen Situationen würde ich auch melden.

Wenn jemand mit zuviel Ruten fischt, oder mit lebenden Köfi melde ich nichts. Obwohl es halt nicht so richtig ist.

Ist halt echt ne blöde Situation. Aber wie oben schon gesagt, sollte man sich mehr um seinen eigenen Kram kümmern. Denn man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben.


----------



## Paxcom (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Und wieso sind Boilie am Haar nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Aalbubi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich lasse meine Freunde die keinen Angelschein besitzen, gerne ein paar Fische fangen. Ich versorge natürlich den Fang. 
Wenn ich bei jemanden ne Schweinerei sehe, spreche ich ihn darauf an, würde je nach Schweregrad der "Schweinerei" und Situation ein bisschen Selbstjustiz mit einfließen lassen.


----------



## Favory (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich mache die Leute meist nur darauf aufmerksam wie z.B.
"Sie wissen schon dass....Sie hier im Naturschutzgebiet sitzen...der E-Motor bei uns leider nicht erlaubt ist..."

Ich möchte bei solchen Kleinigkeiten ja auch nicht gleich verpfiffen werden.
Ich habe mal 10 Meter zu weit in Richtung Wald auf dem Waldweg geparkt. Da hat der Opa aufm Fahrrad vielleicht ein Theater gemacht. Ich habe ihm zwar gesagt ich fahre das Auto gleich weg aber er war der Meinung er müsse sofort den Förster informieren.
Das sind meist die Leute die man nie beim Angeln sieht, sondern nur beim SUCHEN.

Grüße


----------



## vermesser (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich seh das wie Professor Tinca...Müll und Dreck is ein NoGo, wenn ich da jemanden sehe, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch die Bullen holen, wenn eine Chance besteht, daß die auch kommen.

Alles andere muss jeder selber wissen...er macht den Mist, er trägt das Risiko, wenn ne Kontrolle kommt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Und wieso sind Boilie am Haar nicht erlaubt?


 

Wegen des Gels am Haar.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich sind, glaube ich, alle Angler dazu verpflichtet solch ein Fehlverhalten zu melden.




Der größte Lump im ganzen Land,
daß ist und bleibt der Denunziant.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich sind, glaube ich, alle Angler dazu verpflichtet solch ein Fehlverhalten zu melden.


Nein.




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der größte Lump im ganzen Land,
> daß ist und bleibt der Denunziant.


Da war er schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## mathei (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

13 eindeutige antworten.welchen ich mich hiermit anschliesse. grund dafür ist, daß die meisten verordnungen schwachsinn sind. müll, umweltverschutzung, da sind wir uns alle einig. dat geht nicht und wird gemeldet. fertig


----------



## mathei (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


 
jep. genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

;-)))))
Gut, dass man sowas hat, wenngleich nicht wissencshaftlich/statistisch sondern nur als - wenngleich in meinen Augen aussagekräftiges - Stimmungsbild...


----------



## stroffel (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich hab immer ein Paar einfache Mülltüten in der Angeltasche (nimmt ja  fast kein Platz weg). Die verschenke ich großzügig wenn das Verhalten  mancher Leute (nicht nur Angler) dazu animiert. Man hilft ja schließlich  gern 
Wenn dann brav alles in der Tüte landed melde ich nix. Bei Schwarzanglern hört allerdings der Spaß auf!


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich mag das auch überhaupt nicht, irgendwo den Aufseher zu spielen oder irgendwelche Leute zu belehren.

Ich hab einmal an der Küste einen Angler im freundlichen Ton drauf hingewiesen, das er zur Mefo Schonzeit in einem Schonbezirk angelt. Wenige Meter weiter stand auch das Schild. Der Kollege war super nett, meinte er wusste es nicht und hat seine Sachen 200m weiter geschleppt. Selbst bei der Aktion kam ich mir irgendwie komisch vor...

Bei meinen "Vereinsgewässern" halten sich alle an die Regeln. Sofern Regeln vorhanden sind.

Das hier ist ein ernstes Thema. Denn Verfehlungen unter Anglern gibt es (auch dankt der ganzen Regelungen und Gesetze) immer wieder. Nun sieht die Sache so aus. Entweder man macht garnichts (so wie ich auch zu 99%) und ändert auch nichts. Steckt man seine Nase in anderer Leute Angelegenheiten, wird man schnell zum Blockwart und wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde. Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben. 

Dann ist noch ein weiterer Punkt zu beachten. Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein. Und bei den ganzen Regeln im Land ist es furchbar schwer, ohne Sünde zu bleiben. Das macht das ganze nicht einfacher. Wenn ich so daran denke was ich schon für "Regeln" gebrochen habe. Eieiei. Da wäre es mehr als vermessen irgendwelche Leute wegen Anfüttern oder was auch immer anzuschei$$en.

Deswegen mach ich auch nichts...


----------



## LOCHI (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



stroffel schrieb:


> Bei Schwarzanglern hört allerdings der Spaß auf!



Soso, die haben ja alle ein buntes schild auf dem steht das sie ohne Papiere angeln oder woher weist du das?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Darum habe ich beim Fischen im ein Gewehr dabei|supergri


----------



## DavidsFishin (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

ich hab auch n bekannten der sich um regeln wenig kümmert. angeln mit kunstköder wenn bei uns kunstköderverbot ist. missachtet schonzeit ..angeln ohne Erlaubnis . hab mich schon sehr drüber geärgert. manchmal würde ich ihn am liebsten anschwärzen. was würdet ihr machen? angesprochen hab ich ihn schon aber er spielt alles nur runter


----------



## LOCHI (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Und fängt er dadurch etwa mehr als du?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Wenn ich wen sehe, der mit unerlaubten Ködern angelt wie lebender Köfi oder Kunstköder in Zandergröße wenn z. B. Schonzeit für Zander ist melde ich das. 

Gleiches gilt, wenn wer mit einer unerlaubten Anzahl von Ruten fischt. 

Das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht sozial, unsportlich und auch nicht fair gegenüber den ehrlichen Leuten, die sich an Vorgaben halten.

Was ich auch immer melde ist, wenn Personen nachts am Wasser saufen und ihren Müll da entsorgen. Nur leider bringt das selten was, da die Polizei viel zu langsam ist.

Es gibt nun mal Bestimmungen an die sich jeder zumindest ansatzweise halten sollte.


----------



## stroffel (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Soso, die haben ja alle ein buntes schild auf dem steht das sie ohne Papiere angeln oder woher weist du das?



Wir sind nicht mal 30 Vereinsmitglieder. Da kennt man sich. Es gibt keine Gastkarten d.h. wer nicht im Verein ist angelt schwarz.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Wie ??
Es gibt Angler die sich nicht an die Regeln halten ??

Das kann doch garnicht sein. 

Aber mal im ernst Umweltverschmutzung ist ein heikles Thema und jeder sollte da was tun. Bevor es mit der Person ärger gibt sollte man lieber gleich die Polizei rufen. Es laufen genug vollpfosten mit Messer in der Tasche rum. Da bin ich lieber vorsichtig, bevor ich jemand drauf anspreche das er bitte seinen Müll mit heim nehmen soll.

Meistens kenne ich die leute am Wasser, wenn da mal eine Pose zu eindeutig durch das Wasser zieht mache ihn drauf aufmerksam das hier auch mal kontrolliert werden kann und er wissen muss was er tut. Ist ja sein Angelschein.
Aber das bringt  natürlich nie etwas. 

Was ich am meisten sehe sind gefärbte Maden, die sind bei uns komplett verboten. Aber auch da braucht man nichts zu sagen denn es hört ja eh niemand zu. 

Was mich tierisch aufregt sind Angler die, die Schonzeit nicht beachten. Denn dabei geht es ja um den Bestand der Art. Aber da hab ich noch keine gesehen.

Natürlich ist es sinnvoll auf Regeln aufmerksam zu machen in vielen Fällen aber vergebene Liebesmühe.
Die Polizei zu rufen bringt auch selten etwas, die sind meistens zu spät oder kommen erst garnicht.
Hab grade am Weekend mit ner Polizistin im Außendienst darüber geredet wie es bei dennen so ist und ob sie über die Gesetze der Angler bescheid weiß.

Da kam dann so ne Antwort:
„Angler ? Macht das nicht die Wapo ??"


----------



## Andal (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Wenn es um Dreck und Fischschinderei geht, dann kann ich krätzig werden. Dann brauche ich keine Wachtelmeister, dann gibts ein Wort zum Sonntag. Sonst bin ich sehr verträglich und treffe eh meistens keinen, weil ich ja so gut getarnt angeln gehe...!


----------



## phirania (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

also,bei thema,müll ,schwarzangeln und lebenden köderfisch gibt es bei mir kein pardon....
auch nicht,angeln in der schonzeit.
ansonsten kann man schon mal ein auge zudrücken.
es gibt leute,die müßen ihren dienst tun und können nicht alles durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wen sehe, der mit unerlaubten Ködern angelt wie lebender Köfi oder Kunstköder in Zandergröße wenn z. B. Schonzeit für Zander ist melde ich das.
> 
> Gleiches gilt, wenn wer mit einer unerlaubten Anzahl von Ruten fischt.
> 
> ...




Melden macht frei!

Ob die nachts saufenden Personen ihren Müll entsorgt haben, weiß man ja erst, wenn die am nächsten Tag weg sind.
Wie meldet man da genau? Wird nachts prophylaktisch gemeldet oder meldest du erst am nächsten Tag?


----------



## aalopa (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

hin oder her was nach vereinen erlaubt oder gestattet ist das waidrecht gilt es einzuhalten oder auch die veieinsvorschriften 
gewässervermutzung anzeige oder selbstjustits
ich bevorzuge das zweitere muss aber jeder für sich sebst entscheiden 
nur nicht erwischen lassen !"!!!


----------



## HAL9000 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Leute die ich auf ihr Fehlverhalten angesprochen habe, wollten mir eins in die Fresse schlagen & haben mich mit ihrem Filetiermesser bedroht!
Subtile Schelte ist dann die Antwort!Oh du hast vier Platte Reifen, wie kommt denn das bloß? Macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht!


----------



## Jose (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

was *ich* tue?
im schlimmsten fall ärgere ich mich.
den hilfsscheriff klemm ich mir, 
aktiv werde ich bei öllachen und totfall.

und bei einem trööt wie diesem grins ich mir einen: überwiegend helden mit sehr großer toleranz gegenüber eigenen schundnickeleien.
selbstgerecht, nennt man sowas, glaub ich.

manche melden sogar parksünder, immer & überall, auch wenn sie dafür in zweiter reihe halten müssen.

mind your own business!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Melden macht frei!
> 
> Ob die nachts saufenden Personen ihren Müll entsorgt haben, weiß man ja erst, wenn die am nächsten Tag weg sind.
> Wie meldet man da genau? Wird nachts prophylaktisch gemeldet oder meldest du erst am nächsten Tag?




Naja nachts ist es hier am Wasser sehr ruhig und da hört man wenn die Flaschen oder Dosen fliegen


----------



## olaf70 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich zeig alle an, die bei drei nicht aufm Baum sind!

Wär ja noch schöner, wenn jeder machen könnte was er will. Wo kämen wir denn da hin?


----------



## wusel345 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Was ich auch immer melde ist, wenn Personen nachts am Wasser saufen und ihren Müll da entsorgen. Nur leider bringt das selten was, da die Polizei viel zu langsam ist.



In gewisser Weise hast du ja recht, aber wenn sich unsere Polizei intensiv mit kleinen Umweltsünden befassen soll wie von Besoffenen weggeworfenen Dosen oder Flaschen, dann herrscht bald auf den Straßen das nackte Chaos, weil sie uns dort fehlt. 
Übrigens bearbeiten oft Ordnungsämter solche Vergehen, wenn sie in den öffentlichen Bereich fallen. 

Aber, einen kleinen Tipp von mir: Schraube mal deinen Meldewahn etwas zurück und du wirst sehen, du triffst auf einmal viel mehr Leute, die nett zu dir sind.

Wie war das mit dem Spruch: "..., der werfe den ersten Stein".

in diesem Sinne #h

Gruß, Wusel


----------



## siloaffe (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich angel ausschließlich am Rhein 99% RLP 1% NRW da sieht man so einiges.... 

Jedoch so lang mir keine auf die Pelle rückt ist mir das genau so Latte wie den Bewirtschaftern, wenns sie interessieren würde gäbe es mehr Kontrollen^^ 
Zumal ich auch kein Unschuldslamm bin! 
Ich, setze Maaßige Zielfishe zurück, schlage untermaaßige ab wenn ich keine überlebennschance sehe, lasse Freunde Ohne Schein mal nen Fisch drillen... usw. 
Daher steht es mir sicher nicht zu andere zu bevormunden bzw. anderen MEINE Rechtsauffassung aufzuzwingen!!!


Eine Ausnahme gibt es jedoch wenn Fische nicht richtig bzw. garnicht getötet werden. sondern lebendig in die Tüte fliegen! 
Da gabs schon so manche Diskusion. 
Bei sowas ist auch die Wapo recht unentspannt und sehr schnell vor Ort.


----------



## wolf86 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Fische anständig versorgen, Schonzeiten achten und Müll wegräumen sind ein Muss. 

Natürlich wird sich auch solche Sachen wie an das Angeln mit 2 Ruten etc. gehalten.

Aber im großen und ganzen (vor allem in ländlicher, bayrischer Gegend wo jeder jeden am Wasser irgendwie kennt) pisst sich keiner gegenseitig an den Karren. Geht man nach den ganzen Gesetzen, haben wir alle irgendwo dreck am Stecken. 

Daher angeln und angeln lassen #h


----------



## xaru (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

wie viele wallerangler ich schon gesehen hab wo die abgespannte boje hin und her gewandert ist....leere vodkabuddeln massenweiße im busch liegen....


----------



## robdasilva (5. April 2013)

Leben und Leben lassen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## sonstwer (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Hi!

Was ich mache, wenn ich nen Regelverstoß sehe, ist ganz einfach.

Wenn ich den Eindruck habe, daß der Regelverstoß aus Unwissenheit begangen wird, bin ich so freundlich und weise darauf hin und informiere über den Sachverhalt.
Die meisten waren mir bisher sehr dankbar für den entsprechenden Hinweis.

Wenn ich den Eindruck habe, daß demjenigen das egal ist, daß er bewusst gegen Regeln verstößt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dann ist das ganz allein sein Problem.
Muß jeder selber wissen, was er vor seinem Gewissen verantworten kann.

Ich halte meine Füße still, meinen Mund geschlossen und schwärze niemanden an.
Aber zugegeben, bei so manchem Zeitgenossen kann ich mir die Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen, wenn er dann doch erwischt wird.

LG,
frank


----------



## xaru (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Leben und Leben lassen.
> 
> Gruss Rob



seh ich auch so |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Was mir hier auffällt,ist es immer wieder der lebende Köderfisch, weshalb sich so einige dazu berufen fühlen, ihre Angelkollegen anzuschwärzen!
Nach inzwischen jahrzehnten Weichmacherei, halten diese Angelmethode wohl viele für besonders verwerflich!
Wahrscheinlich die gleichen Typen,die stolz jeden kleinen Mickerbarsch mittels Maulausrenkgriff, vor die Linse halten!
Ich sag nur, Leute kümmert euch um euren eigenen Kram und lasst anderen die Freiheiten, die ihr euch selbst herausnehmt!
Es kehrt jeder vor seiner eigenen Tür!

Jürgen


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich würde liebend gern mit lebendigem Köderfisch angeln, hätte da auch keine Gewissensbisse. Allerdings habe ich es noch nie gemacht, da es mir zu gefährlich ist.

Zum Thema Müll: Hab noch nie Jemanden dabei gesehen, wie er seinen Mist am Ufer liegen lässt. Allerdings würde ich wahrscheinlich erstmal garnichts machen, es gibt zu viele Idioten bei denen sowas böse enden kann. Egal wie nett man darauf aufmerksam macht.

Habe aber immer ein paar Mülltüten dabei um meinen eigenen - und auch den Müll, den andere hinterlassen haben - aufzusammeln. Ist zwar nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein, aber besser als nichts.

Meckern kann jeder. Auch wenn man sich zuerst etwas blöd vorkommt - man bricht sich keinen dabei ab, wenn man fremden Müll einsammelt.

Zu guter Letzt: Ich halte nicht viel von Selbstjustiz. Man begibt sich auf das Niveau seines Gegenübers und wird dann durch dessen Erfahrung geschlagen. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## NedRise (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Taxidermist hat vollkommen recht. Was mir bei der Diskussion besonders aufstösst sind die Leute die ihre Kolleggen wegen einer bestimmten Angelmethode anzeigen würden. 

Über diese Einstellung könnte ich mich mehr aufregen wie über die meisten "Regelverstösse"...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Mich regt eher die Einstellung "Ich mach was ich will und stehe über allen Regelungen" auf, die das Bild der Angler nicht gerade verschönert und die / alle Angler angreifbar macht....gerade beim lebenden Köfi. Ein gefundenes Fressen für einige "Naturschützer", die übrigens auch hier mitlesen könnten. 

Vielleicht enstehen ja auch mal härtere Gesetze / Regelungen usw aufgrund vieler Einstellungen und Handlungsweisen, die hier und anderswo offen bekundet werden. Wer weiss das schon.

Verstehe auch nicht warum man sich strickt weigert sich an gewisse Vorgaben zu halten. Auch mit totem Köfi fängt man (nur als Beispiel)...

Natürlich kann man anderen auch gewisse Freiheiten lassen, aber irgendwo sind da auch Grenzen und bei eindeutig geregelten Dingen hört die Freiheit nun mal auf. So läuft das eben in Deutschland und anders würde es auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## diemai (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man anderen auch gewisse Freiheiten lassen, aber irgendwo sind da auch Grenzen und bei eindeutig geregelten Dingen hört die Freiheit nun mal auf. So läuft das eben in Deutschland und anders würde es auch nicht funktionieren.


 
................es käme auf'n Versuch an  !

Ach so , ....wieviele Punkte hast du in Flensburg , wieviele Knöllchen hast du in den letzten Jahren bekommen und wie oft bist du schon geblitzt worden , ...hast du schon 'mal Gras geraucht , in der Schule abgeschrieben oder bist du sogar auf'm Fußweg Fahrrad gefahren ?

                            Cheers , diemai#h


----------



## Kotzi (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich gehe angeln um mich zu entspannen, um Spaß zu haben und um Ruhe zu haben. Da werde ich einen Teufel tun mir mein Privatvergnügen dadurch zu verhageln dass ich bei der Wapo oder Polizei anrufe und denen sage dass XY das und das falsch macht. 

Bei manchen Sachen regt man sich halt innerlich auf, Müll geht gar nicht, in der Schonzeit muss auch nicht aber bevor ich mir da vll sogar den persönlichen Hass meines gegenübers auflade, mit eventuellen Konsequenzen halt ich die Klappe oder nehme halt den Müll selber mit. 

Ich bezweifle auch stark dass auch nur ein geringer Prozentsatz durchs "erwischen" ihre handlungsweisen verändern werden, höchstens in Zukunft besser aufpassen.


----------



## fordfan1 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Was ich mache, wenn ich nen Regelverstoß sehe, ist ganz einfach.
> 
> ...




Genauso hätte ich geantwortet,der beste Post bis jetzt.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Bei kleineren Sachen is es mir ziemlich egal, weil jeder ein bisschen Dreck am Stecken hat.

Aber wenn z.b. ein bestimmtes ..... Bayrisches Angelteam meint sie müssen bei uns im Schongebiet fischen, weil sie iwelche neuen Produkte zuvermarkten haben wird schon mal die Polizei angerufen


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Mich regt eher die Einstellung "Ich mach was ich will und stehe über allen Regelungen" auf, die das Bild der Angler nicht gerade verschönert und die / alle Angler angreifbar macht....gerade beim lebenden Köfi. Ein gefundenes Fressen für einige "Naturschützer", die übrigens auch hier mitlesen könnten.
> 
> Vielleicht enstehen ja auch mal härtere Gesetze / Regelungen usw aufgrund vieler Einstellungen und Handlungsweisen, die hier und anderswo offen bekundet werden. Wer weiss das schon.
> 
> ...



In Deutschland läuft das so, dass einige Profilneurotiker meinen, allen anderen ihre Vorstellungen von Moral per Gesetz aufzwingen zu müssen, die große Masse sich einen Scheixxdreck drum kümmert, weil man lieber angeln geht, als für seine Rechte und Freiheiten einzustehen, die Politik alles absegnet, mit dem man bei Tier- und Naturschutzlastigen Wählern Punkte sammeln kann, und die Justiz sich überwiegend auf die Denunzianten in den Reihen der Angler verlässt, weil sie eine vernünftige Kontrolle der Einhaltung der schwachsinnigen Gesetze nicht finanzieren kann.

Schau, wo Du Dich da einordnen kannst. Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich.


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

In Sachen Müll habe ich für mich die beste Lösung.

Ist an dem Platz Müll so kommt er in die Tüte. So kann ich nicht angeschi..en werden.

So einfach ist meine kleine Welt.

Ich verlasse meinen Platz sauber ,völlig egal wie ich ihn vorgefunden habe.

Es gibt wichtigeres ,worüber nachzudenken,es sich lohnt.

Ich hätte ja viel zu tun ,andere Angler zu observieren um da vielleicht was " Schlimmes" sehen zu wollen.

Nicht das ich noch beim beobachten, beobachtet werde...:g

...weeeeeeeer weiß

Nicht alles mit nem erhobenen Zeigefinger sehen,denn man selbst ist nicht perfekt!!!

EGAL WER HIER ! ! !


----------



## diemai (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Deutschland läuft das so, dass einige Profilneurotiker meinen, allen anderen ihre Vorstellungen von Moral per Gesetz aufzwingen zu müssen, die große Masse sich einen Scheixxdreck drum kümmert, weil man lieber angeln geht, als für seine Rechte und Freiheiten einzustehen, die Politik alles absegnet, mit dem man bei Tier- und Naturschutzlastigen Wählern Punkte sammeln kann, und die Justiz sich überwiegend auf die Denunzianten in den Reihen der Angler verlässt, weil sie eine vernünftige Kontrolle der Einhaltung der schwachsinnigen Gesetze nicht finanzieren kann.
> 
> Schau, wo Du Dich da einordnen kannst. Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich.


 
|good:|good:|good:

               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## thanatos (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der größte Lump im ganzen Land,
> daß ist und bleibt der Denunziant.


 
:mSo isset.!
       Bekannte sind alle alt genug um selbst zu wissen
wie weit sie es übertreiben können,ist ihr Ding wenn sie
erwischt werden.Kinder sind zu klein das ich sie wahrnehme.
Fremde weise ich bestenfalls darauf hin wenn sie etwas
tun was bei uns nicht statthaft ist,ob sie danach die dritte 
Rute einholen oder ihren Köfi killen ist mir dann aber
Schnuppe.


----------



## thanatos (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Was die übermäßige und nicht zu verstehenden Müllhinter-
lassenschaft betrifft ,kommt meist von den naturliebenden
"Angelcamps",nein ich meine nicht die" Spezimen Hunters",
da findet man vielleicht ne vom Winde verwehte Futtertüte,
nein die lieben Zeitgenossen ,die mit Kind und Kegel anrücken,
angeln,saufen ,f   essen und wenn´s ganz schlimm kommt
noch irgend was von ´ner Fastfootbude holen,wenn sie
(weil besonders umweltfreundlich)mit dem Radl da sind
bleibt genug zurück das kein Angler es für sie mit entsorgen
könnte.Leider werden diese Pißnelken nie geschnappt. |gr:


----------



## BERND2000 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Was seit Ihr doch fast alles für Weicheier.#d

Die meisten Reglungen werden einen Sinn haben.
Vieles ist auch zu eurem Vorteil, wenn es eingehalten wird.
Angeln mit mehr als dem Erlaubten geht zu Lasten derer die sich daran halten.
Missachtung von Schonmaßen und Zeiten ebenso, u.v.m.

So etwas aus Bequemlichkeit oder Angst, nicht zu strafen oder zu melden, zeigt doch das einem fast alles egal ist.
Brooowww...mal ein Auge zudrücken, warum nicht, aber so etwas ignorieren, da erschaudere Ich etwas.

Und dann schreien einige noch nach mehr Kontrollen.
Gott wie verlogen ist das denn, wenn die unbequeme Drecksarbeit andere machen sollen.
Wer soll das denn machen bei so einer Betrachtung.
Das sind dann ja die Arschlö.... vom Dienst, oder was ?

Nette Betrachtung trotzdem,
Zeigt es doch Beispielhaft wie mit Allgemeinbesitz, oder als Gastangler vorgegangen wird.


Muß jeder selber wissen, da fällt mir echt was aus dem Gesicht...:r
Wer so denkt, sollte zum Forellenpuff...

Ich weis auch wie blöd das ist, mal einen Fremden anzusprechen, ich wurde auch schon bedroht und ganz blöd ist es wenn es Freunde oder Bekannte sind ....

Aber ganz klar, man ist ein Weichei wenn man nicht für eigene Interessen oder die der Gemeinschaft eintritt.
Für die Gemeinschaft, könnte das zweite fast noch gefährlicher sein, wie das eigentliche Vergehen.

Nein ich sehe mich nicht als weißes Schaf.
Ich sag mal wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nachdenken, bevor er Steine wirft.


----------



## sonstwer (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Huiii, da definiert sich aber mal wieder jemand ganz gewaltig durch seine Konformität gegenüber den Gesetzen! 

Bloß nirgendwo anecken!

Ich finde, es gehört mehr Arsch in der Hose dazu, sich auch mal über unsinnige Regeln, erlassen von proaktiven Gutmenschen, hinweg zu setzen, als sich immer nur hinter ihnen zu verstecken.

Ich propagiere da lieber die weitgehende Selbstbestimmung des Menschen.
Wer sich selbst etwas wert ist, wird sich auch "richtig" verhalten. 
Und "richtig" heißt nicht "immer gesetzeskonform".

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Hab ja schionmal drauf hingewiesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## sonstwer (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ja, Thomas, hast du.
Und ich gebe dir da vollkommen Recht. |supergri
Das Thema ist zu komplex um es so einfach abzuhandeln.

LG,
frank


----------



## BERND2000 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Huiii, da definiert sich aber mal wieder jemand ganz gewaltig durch seine Konformität gegenüber den Gesetzen!
> 
> Bloß nirgendwo anecken!
> 
> ...


 
Ich ecke an, auch eben hier.
Ich glaube da hast Du mich nicht recht erkannt.
Ich würde mal sagen, ich bin Überzeugungstäter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was seit Ihr doch fast alles für Weicheier.#d
> 
> Die meisten Reglungen werden einen Sinn haben.
> Vieles ist auch zu eurem Vorteil, wenn es eingehalten wird.
> ...




|good:

Neben ggf. Feigheit, Desinteresse, eigenem Regeln aufstellen nach Gut-Dünken, Überheblichkeit etc. spielt beim Komplett-Ignorierer wohl auch ein gewisses Maß an Eigennutz eine Rolle.

Menschen, die ständig tun, was Ihnen gerade beliebt sind m.M. nach egoistisch und antisozial eingestellt.

Wird ein solcher Haufen dann auf begrenzte, knappe, übersichtliche Gewässer in Ballungsgebieten losgelassen, herrscht Anarchie pur.

Göttlich, wenn dann der ein oder andere Voll-Freigeist noch nach mehr Kontrollen schreit ; oder nach Aufhebung gewisser Restriktionen, damit "mehr Angler am Wasser sind", die die "Schwarzangler" abschrecken sollen |kopfkrat

Fischwilderei ist *auch* gegeben, wenn man sich an die maßgeblichen Regeln auf dem Erlaubnisschein *nicht* hält.


Akzeptiert gesetzliche Anforderungen oder versucht diese auf demokratischem Weg zu ändern... wechselt an das Angelgewässer, welches euch menschenfreundlicher erscheint oder nehmt die Gefahr für Bestrafung billigend in Kauf.

Jeder, wie er meint :m

R.S.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wird ein solcher Haufen dann auf begrenzte, knappe, übersichtliche Gewässer in Ballungsgebieten losgelassen, herrscht Anarchie pur.




Rischtisch.

Wie man auch an der Parksituation in Ballungsgebieten sehen kann. Also immer schön die Falschparker anscheixxen.


----------



## sonstwer (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ey Leute!

HALLO?

Merkt ihr noch was?

Ich sprach hier eigentlich von verantwortungsbewusster Selbstbestimmung!

Und ihr macht hier ne Schublade auf und ruft:
ANARCHIE! ANARCHIE AM WASSER!

Lasst euch von mir sagen, wenn euch jemand einen Urlaub in "Christiania" anbietet, dann bleibt lieber zu Hause und macht einen Schrebergartenverein auf! 

Dann könnt ihr jemandem vorschreiben, in welchem Abstand er seine Stiefmütterchen zu pflanzen hat!

Oder ihn rausschmeißen!

Solange fordere ich:

Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich!
Und jeder HAFTET FÜR SEINE FEHLER!
Und darum fordere ich auch durchaus mehr Kontrollen!

Besonders, wenn mehrmals am Abend die WSP an mir und diversen Schwarzanglern winkend grüßend vorbei fährt!

Wer bin ich denn, daß ich deren (bezahlte) Arbeit (unbezahlt) selber mache?

Schaut euch mal selber um. Ich denke, wenn ihr jeden anschwärzen wollt, der am Wasser (absichtlich oder unabsichtlich) nen Fehler macht oder einen Regelverstoß begeht, dann kommt ihr nicht mehr zum Angeln und könnt euch die Kosten für eure Papiere sparen.
Solch eine "An schei sser rmentalität" zeugt in meinen Augen nur davon, daß jemand selber nicht genügend Arsch in der Hose hat, um sich über bestehende (UNSINNIGE) Regeln gegebenenfalls hinweg zu setzen.

Oder, noch schlimmer, vielleicht Spaß daran hat, andere anzu schei ße n?

Sorry, aber auf solche Leute habe ich mein Leben lang nur herab sehen können!

Soll ich mich wirklich darüber aufregen, wenn einer neben mir mit 3 Ruten (ststt der erlaubten 2 Ruten) genau so nichts fängt, wie ich?
Soll ich mich darüber ärgern, daß er einen Fisch mehr gefangen hat, als ich?
Hat er mich geschädigt damit, oder das Gewässer, oder den Fischereiberechtigten?

Wer bin ich denn, daß ich mich darüber ärgere?

Mir stehen hier in Berlin/Brandenburg per Gesetz 50m freie Strecke am Gewässer zum Angeln zu.
Soll ich jeden verjagen, der auf weniger als 25m an mich heran kommt?
Was mach ich bloß, wenn er mich fragt, ob er sich an der nächsten Angelstelle, 10m von mir entfernt niederlassen darf?
Soll ich ihn wirklich wegjagen, weil mir 50m zustehen?

Hey, wir sind Angler!
Benehmen wir uns so!

Vieles, was heute verboten ist, war gestern noch erlaubt.
Das heutige Verbot stammt meist nicht daher, daß wir was falsch gemacht haben, sondern daher, daß der Kommerz Schei ße gebaut und die Ressourcen zerstört hat!
Oder daher, daß sich irgend jemand seinen Gewinn gesetzlich sichern will!
Nichts gegen die Berufsfischer, aber einige Kunden übertreiben es ganz gewiss!
Wer näheres darüber wissen will, möge mir eine PN schicken!

Ganz nebenbei erwähnt, sind unsere aufgestellten Regeln und sogar Gesetze nur (bis auf relativ wenige Ausnahmen) dazu gedacht, um im Zweifelsfall/Streitfall eine Entscheidungsgrundlage zu bilden. In beiderseitigem Einvernehmen können die meisten Regeln und sogar Gesetze straffrei gebrochen werden!
Darum stimmt die Aussage: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!
Ausnahme bilden hier wirklich NUR die sogenannten Kapitalverbrechen, bei denen Anzeigepflicht gilt!

Und für den Streit(fall) reicht ein "Denunziant"!

LG,
frank


----------



## ernie1973 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Kommt drauf an, *wer* da *wo* *was* macht!

Wegen mancher Dinge würde ich kein Fass aufmachen - am Rhein juckt mich vieles auch tendenziell weniger, als an meinen Vereinsgewässern, wo der Verein mit Geld, Arbeit und Herzblut alles hegt und pflegt & z.B. durch Schwarzangler als Gesamtheit geschädigt wird!

Oft würde ich die "Kollegen" auch einfach ansprechen, wenn´s um geringfügiges Fehlverhalten geht.

Bei anderen Dingen würde ich auch mir bekannte Kontrolleure oder auch mal die 110 anrufen!

z.B. Schwarzangler würde ich verpfeifen - erhebliche Gewässerverschmutzungen auch - und - je nachdem WO würde ich auch bei Überschreitung der Rutenzahl oder "Erweiterung" der Fanglimits eine Kontrolle veranlassen, sofern ich mir SICHER bin, dass da gerade vorsätzlich verstossen wird.

Ansonsten kann eine ernste Ansprache auch durchaus Wunder bewirken!



Muss jeder selber wissen - aber - *einfach nur Wegsehen finde ich auch falsch *- damit sind wir hierzulande schon mehrfach übelst angeeckt - und es muss auch nicht im puren Denunziantentum enden, was es in Teilen Deutschlands auch schon zu genüge gab!



Alles eine Frage für MEIN persönliches Augenmaß, ob und was ich da jeweils machen würde!

...das persönliche Augenmaß soll und kann jeder für sich festlegen - ich hab MEINS & andere haben ihres!

Falschparken tu ich auch manchmal - kommt die Knolle, dann zahl ich auch für mein Fehlverhalten!!!

Jedoch parke ich *NIE* illegal z.B. auf Behindertenparkplätzen oder in Feuerwehreinfahrten --> da kommt es dann wieder zum Tragen --> mein persönliches Augenmaß!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

@ Sonstwer
Nun hast Du eben die W.P angeschwärzt.:q
Na gut,kann ja stimmen...

Es ist eben eine Sache des Blickwinkels.
Du fischt wohl in einem staatlichen Gewässer.
Was allem gehört, wird eben weniger geschützt.




Ich, in Gewässern in Vereinshand = Eigentum.
Möglicherweise habe ich ja gar einen Posten, wo von mir erwartet wird, das ich die Interessen der Mitglieder vertrete.
Ähnlich dessen was Du von der W.P erwartest... 
Ich denke nicht, das Du da bock drauf hättest, ich denke Du würdest die Verantwortung scheuen.
 Ich hätte aber auch keinen bock auf Mitglieder die deine Meinung vertreten und über Schwarzfischer jammern ohne rechtzeitig eine Meldung zu machen.




Mal im Ernst, ich bin da ein sehr ruhiger Vertreter.
Bei Zeiten ein ernstes Wort, ist besser als später durchgreifen zu müssen.
Aber alles ignorieren kann/darf man eben nicht.
Wenn einer mit einer Rute mehr fischt als erlaubt ist, verschaft Er sich Vorteile, gegenüber die die sich daran halten.
Wird es nie geandet, werden viele nachziehen und er möglichweise noch eine mehr versuchen.
Der Dumme ist der die die Regeln einhält.
Greift man dann zu spät durch, hört man, das machen doch alle.
Viele werden gar nicht mehr verstehen warum sie bestraft werden.

Wo ist die Grenze ?
Reusen oder Netze ?

Die Fischmenge ist begrenzt, und wir haben Spielregeln um Allen das Fischen zu ermöglichen, auch natürlich zum Schutz der Bestände.

Nun magst Du denken, ja in einem Vereinsgewässer.
Das stimmt nicht so ganz, Deutschland ist ja auch nichts anderes.
Das aber vergessen wir alle viel zu oft.:m

Leben und leben lassen, ist sicher bei mir viel ausgeprägter als Du denkst.
Es belastet mich, auch mal härter durchgreifen zu müssen. (Auch wenn ich lediglich nur überstimmt wurde)


Hier sind auch Vereine, die teilweise so etwas wie eine Begrenzung der Rutenzahl, Jugendliche Schwarzangler oder Fangmengenbegrenzung gar nicht kennen, aber auch nicht benötigen.
Du wirst aber auch kaum Müll in größeren Mengen finden, oder erleben das ein Fischen in Sperrgebieten oder in der Schonzeit, Schwarzfischen o.ähnliches geduldet wird.

Ganz harte Nüsse sind wohl solche Deppen die "nur" falsch parken und so den Bauern die Wege dicht machen oder Zäune durchtrennen, weil die gesetzten Überwege, 100m wech sind.
Kanst Du Dier vorstellen, das es dann nur heißt: Das waren Angler und Allen dann da Einschränkungen entstehen können ?

Wer so Ärger macht, braucht dann recht schnell eine neue Freizeitgestaltung.

Wie geschrieben, das schützt die Interessen aller Mitglieder.
Ich denke dabei, es geht im Übriegen hier recht freizügig zu.
Geht alles wenn man sich einig ist, und keiner zu Schaden kommt.

Wetten, das ich vieles lockerer sehe, wie viele  die ein verpetzen ablehnten.

Aber macht nur so weiter wie auf den ersten Seiten.
Wer das liest wird euch  keine Verantwortung übertragen.
Da werden dann wohl noch mehr Einschränkungen folgen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, *wer* da *wo* *was* macht!
> 
> Wegen mancher Dinge würde ich kein Fass aufmachen - am Rhein juckt mich vieles auch tendenziell weniger, als an meinen Vereinsgewässern, wo der Verein mit Geld, Arbeit und Herzblut alles hegt und pflegt & z.B. durch Schwarzangler als Gesamtheit geschädigt wird!
> 
> ...




Moin,

genau meine Denkweise-hast Du prima auf den Punkt gebracht 



Die Verhältnismäßigkeit spielt eine ganz wichtige Rolle, um auch mal kleinere Verstösse schmunzelnd hinzunehmen.

ich bin weiß Gott *kein *Anschwärzer - im Gegenteil sogar ziemlich höflich auch bei ganz dicken Verstössen.

Seinerzeit hatte ich eine Gruppe Angler am Wasser beobachtet, die lebende Weißfische einfach in die Plastiktüten legten...ständiges Gezappel ließ bei mir schon ein äußerst befremdliches Gefühl entstehen.

Was machen - wegsehen?

Polizei rufen? - Immerhin wäre es bei einer Anzeige mit Sicherheit zu einem erheblichen Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gekommen...das kann äußerst teuer werden.

Was habe ich gemacht? Hingegangen und mit ruhigen Worten gesagt, dass die Fische abgeschlagen werden müssen, *weil das sonst teuer werden kann, sowie ein Angelverbot nach sich ziehen kann.
*
Darauf geachtet, dass man eben nicht belehrend oder überheblich wirkt...und die Sache war erledigt !

Nochmal : ich zeige keinen Falschparker an; wenn er meine Zufahrt blockiert und ich somit meine Brötchen nicht mehr verdienen kann, *dann* schon ; als letztes Mittel sozusagen.

Sich an erforderliche Regeln zu halten ist in einer Gesellschaft immer notwendig.

Denunzieren oder totales Laissez-Faire finde ich Beides befremdlich; bei deutlichen Verstössen mach ich mich aber schon "bemerkbar"- bei Schei§§ egal Reaktion *kann* da auch ggf. mehr kommen...immer mit Hinblick auf Eigenschutz natürlich.

Petri, R.S. |wavey:

P.S: Ich finde es nach wie vor mehr als notwendig, dass *angemessene* Kontrollen, von dazu *befähigten, geschulten *und *bezahlten* Menschen am Wasser durchgeführt werden.

Dem Ehrenamtler wird einfach zu Viel aufgebürdet; Dieser sollte eher als "ergänzendes" Element / bspw. Zeuge und Sicherheits-geber, dem  ausgebildeten Kontrolleur unterstellt/an die Seite gestellt werden werden.


----------



## Tino (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was seit Ihr doch fast alles für Weicheier.#d
> 
> Die meisten Reglungen werden einen Sinn haben.
> Vieles ist auch zu eurem Vorteil, wenn es eingehalten wird.
> ...




Ho ho bleib mal locker kleiner Angelrambo ,der jeden anquatscht,wenn er nur nen Tempo fallen lässt.

Meine Herren was geht mit dir denn ab.

Ich hoffe du triffst nicht mal solche Leute die sich garnichts sagen lassen wollen und dir das auch seeeeeeeehr bestimmend deutlich machen wollen.

Dann ist bestimmt schönes anklappen angesagt.

Ich hoffe du hast dann auch solch große Eier ,wie dein Mund es hier ist.

...was ich nicht glaube!!!

Dann weiter viel Spass noch beim aufpassen was andere Angler machen,Bernd. |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Tino schrieb:


> Ho ho bleib mal locker kleiner Angelrambo ,der jeden anquatscht,wenn er nur nen Tempo fallen lässt.
> 
> ...oder bleib´ Du mal locker mit dieser Behauptung; wie kommt man denn darauf ( Rambo, der Jeden anschwärzt ) ?
> Ich kann das aus Bernds Meinung so nicht herauslesen
> ...



Dir auch beim Lesen und verstehen von Beiträgen 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## LOCHI (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Hab mir grade die Jahreskarte geholt, hinten drauf steht dick und fett "*Es besteht eine gesetzliche Meldepflicht*!
Bei allen negativen Einflüssen auf das Gewässer.
Also wisst ihr ja jetzt wie das ab sofort bei mir läuft :q #q


----------



## siloaffe (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich find den Käse hier echt Lächerlich! 

Wenn dem Bewirtschafter an der Einhaltung der Bestimmungen gelegen ist wird er für entsprechende Kontrollen sorgen. 
Tut er dies nicht ists ihm wohl schnuppe! 
Warum soll ich jetzt deren Arbeit machen und Hilfsscherriff spielen?


----------



## sonstwer (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Hi Lochi!

Da kann draufstehen, was will, bezüglich einer eventuellen Meldepflicht.

Das einzige was das bedeutet ist, daß die Satzung des Vereins eine Meldepflicht vorsieht.

Es kann aber auch sein, daß der betreffende Fischereiberechtigte sich eine solche Meldepflicht wünscht.

Fakt ist aber, daß ein Diebstah und auch Wilderei (laut StGB) NICHT zu den Anzeigepflichtigen Vergehen zählen.

Es kann also niemand nach seinem Gusto eine solche "gesetzliche" Meldepflicht (mit strafrelevanter Nichtbeachtung) für sein Gewässer selber erlassen.

Nichts für ungut, aber dein Verein/Pächter, bei dem du die Jahreskarte gekauft hast, hat ganz sicher keine Berechtigung, sich legislative Hoheit anzumassen.

Diese Meldepflicht, die auf deiner Karte steht, leitet sich allerhöchstens aus den AGB ab. Von einer "Gesetzlichen" darf man hier aber nicht sprechen.

Oder hast du die Karte bei Frau Dr. Merkel gekauft?
Dann würd ich sogar alles für möglich halten! 

LG,
frank


----------



## LOCHI (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ne die Karte hab ich aus nem Angelladen. Die Pacht auch wenn es einige nicht für möglich halten hat der VDSF/TLAV(Erfurt). Die Diskusion hatte ich hier schonmal. Vor zwei jahren stand auch noch VDSF drauf, jetzt eben TLAV. Die Bande hat die Saalekaskade von Vattenfall gepachtet. So gibt es auch verschiedene Arten von Karten, mein Kumpel is in nem Verein der vom TLAV die Karten bekommt und für 85EUR weitergibt wobei ich die Karten für 139EUR über meinen Verein kaufen muss. Als nichtorganisierter biste locker 300 ökken los.
Ja und eben die sind das die von so einer Meldepflicht träumen..#h


----------



## ernie1973 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Hab mir grade die Jahreskarte geholt, hinten drauf steht dick und fett "*Es besteht eine gesetzliche Meldepflicht*!
> Bei allen negativen Einflüssen auf das Gewässer.
> Also wisst ihr ja jetzt wie das ab sofort bei mir läuft :q #q



Gesetzlich ist diese "Meldepflicht" sicher nicht.

...selbst wenn - was sollte man denn melden, wenn man *NICHT sicher weiß*, dass dort was "negatives" tatsächlich geschehen ist - oder es schlicht nicht gesehen hat - vielleicht weil´s nebelig war an dem Tag....

Welche Sanktionen sollen einem denn drohen und wer will wie den Nachweis erbringen, dass man *sichere Kenntnis*, über "meldepflichtiges" Verhalten von Kollegen hatte?

"Beihilfe durch Unterlassen" wäre bei *Straftaten* zumindest theoretisch denkbar (wenn auch nicht unumstritten!) - aber selbst dazu gehört ein Vorsatz ( =Wissen und Wollen), den man NICHT schon dann hat, weil man etwas "ahnt" oder bloß "vermutet" - und kontrollieren, denuzieren oder recherchieren muss man (und DARF man) als Karteninhaber aufgrund dieses aufgedruckten Sätzchen´s sicher nicht!



*Ich vermute eher, die meinen den Fall, dass jemand große Fässer mit dem Aufdruck "Giftmüll" ins Gewässer wirft, die dampfen und wobei sofort ein Fischsterben stattfindet, mit diesem "Sätzchen"!?!*

Ernie


PS:

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man schnell herausfindet, wie "gesetzlich" eine Pflicht ist, wenn man einfach mal fragt:"Wo steht das?"

...oft bekommt man dann schon keine Antworten mehr!


Eine Pflicht, Gewässerverunreinigungen etc. zu melden - ggf. sogar tote Fische zur Laboruntersuchung in solchen Fällen zu sichern und ggf. sogar einzuschicken, oder zumindest dem Gewässerwart etc. zur Verfügung zu stellen, die ist mir aber auch schonmal begegnet - jedoch eben *nicht* auf typisches (anglerisches!) Fehlverhalten von Anglerkollegen bezogen, die nicht gerade 100 Fässer Dünnsäure im Gewässer beim Angeln verklappen!!!


----------



## LOCHI (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

:m

Is mir schon klar das dass eigentlich völliger Quark ist!


----------



## Zoddl (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

@Lochi
Les doch einfach nochmal den Absatz der im fettgedrucktem endet.


----------



## sonstwer (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Hi Lochi!

Jetzt, wo ich den original Text im Zusammenhang gesehen habe macht das Ganze auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn.

Es besteht in dem auf der Karte ausgeführten Zusammenhang tatsächlich eine Meldepflicht für solche "Naturkatastrophen", jedoch bezieht sie sich nur auf Leute, die von der Materie zumindest ansatzweise eine Ahnung haben.

Es ist allerdings keine Meldepflicht, die einem rechtlich zum Nachteil gereicht, wenn man als unbedarfter Spaziergänger dieser nicht nachkommt.

Ich habe in meinem Kurs für den Schein gelehrt bekommen, daß eine solche Meldepflicht für uns Angler besteht, weil wir mit bestehen der Prüfung sozusagen zu den "Wissenden" gehören.

Damit soll eigentlich nur sicher gestellt werden, daß solche Gewässerverschmutzungen und Fischsterben nicht als Lapalie abgetan werden und unbemerkt unter den Tisch fallen.

Es handelt sich aber trotz allem nicht um eine Gesetzliche Meldepflicht gemäß dem StGB sondern nur um eine Pflicht, die sich in den Natur- und Umweltschutzgesetzen begründet.

Und diese Pflicht erstreckt sich auch nicht auf das Melden von Schwarzanglern oder sonstigen Leuten, die gegen die Angelregeln verstoßen. 

Diese Meldepflicht erstreckt sich lediglich auf Anzeichen, die eine erhebliche Verschmutzung/Belastung von Gewässern oder eine Erkrankung des Bestandes anzeigen könnten.

Der Begriff ist also durchaus richtig, es fehlte nur der Zusammenhang.
Ohne den ging es nicht.
Und festgenagelt auf diese Pflicht wirst du nur durch das anerkennen der AGB durch deine Unterschrift. 

LG,
frank


----------



## LOCHI (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

@Zoddl
Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich weis was da steht und zwar seit Jahren da es schon sehr lange genauso da steht!
Ihr habt irgendwie nicht verstanden was euch die Smily´s sagen wollten...#h




sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi Lochi!
> 
> Jetzt, wo ich den original Text im Zusammenhang gesehen habe macht das Ganze auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn.
> 
> ...



Wie oben schon geschrieben, mein Post kam wohl falsch an! Ich handel wie ich es für richtig halte! #h


----------



## Tino (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dir auch beim Lesen und verstehen von Beiträgen
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Das kann ich nur zurückgeben mein Bester.

Da sich genug Gesindel an Gewässern rumtreibt,gerade an Stadtseen oder stadtnahen Seen, da gibt's auch welche drunter die das nicht so lustig finden und ganz anders reagieren.

Mal sehen wie "gerade" sich dein Kumpel dann noch macht!?!?!?

Das wollte ich nur damit sagen.

Man sollte heutzutage sich genau überlegen ,ob man überall seine Klappe so weit aufreißen sollte.

Vorm Rechner geht's ja anscheinend sehr gut,wie man hier lesen darf.

Ich hoffe, dass DU es jetzt verstanden hast,was ich sagen wollte.

Sicher habe ich auch meine Augen nicht gegenüber allem geschlossen,aber bei einer Kleinigkeit renne ich nicht gleich mit erhobenen Zeigefinger hin und quatsch die voll.
Darauf ist mein oben geschriebenes ,bezogen.

Bei Gefährdung des Gewässers,wie auch immer, werd ich auch dementsprechend handeln.
Nicht aber bei nem untermaßigen Fisch oder solch Bagatellen.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Tino, 
vieles ist Ansichtssache.

Das Taschentuch ist ne Kleinigkeit und doch würden Dich hier die meisten Angler sehr seltsam anschauen, wenn Du es vor Ihnen hinwirfst, viele würden Dier auch etwas erzählen oder es lediglich kopfschüttelnd aufheben.
Was das Mindestmaß angeht, würde das auch wenige Angler als Kleinigkeit betrachten.
Wenn Du so etwas als normal ansiehst, würdest Du Hier wohl nicht sehr lange fischen.
Das wird eben nicht überall als Kleinigkeit angesehen, auch wenn das teilweise so gesehen wird.
Wir haben hier keine freien Gewässer, alles ist in Selbstverwaltung durch zusamengeschlossene Angelvereine.

Ich habe bisher nicht geschrieben wo "meine" Schmerzgrenze liegt, möchte und werde ich auch nicht.
(Ein geschriebenes Wort, ist so festlegend.)

Meistens reicht aber ein freudliches Wort, ein Kopfschütteln oder ähnliches.
Machen das viele, werden die Meisten sich anpassen. 

Nichts zu sagen, ist aber so als wenn man seine Zustimmung gibt.
Wenn es bei Euch anders ist und man gar Angst haben sollte, haben wahrscheinlich viele zu lange geschwiegen.
Etwas zu verraten um selbst Vorteile zu erlangen ist ein Denunziant http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denunziation
Macht man es lediglich um etwas zu wahren oder zu schützen, ist es wohl etwas völlig anderes. 
Macht man es gar für Anderer oder eine Gemeinschaft und nimmt gar Risiken oder Nachteile in Kauf, nennt man es Zivilcourage:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zivilcourage
Das aber benötigt jede Gemeinschaft um Ihre Reglungen umzusetzen.
Zivielcourage ist es aber auch, angemessen zu reagieren und eben auch mal ein Auge mehr, zu zudrücken.

Wenn man also seine Klappe nicht aufmacht, auch wenn es einen stört und man etwas für falsch hält, hat man null Zivilcourage = Weichei, denke ich.

Wenn man aber ein Amt hat, macht man sich völlig unglaubwürdig wenn man nicht handelt, dann wird es noch schwerer.
Der Typ denkt man hat Ihn erwischt und wartet auf den Ärger, da kann man nicht mehr wegschauen,
wenn ER oder Andere einen  bemerkt haben.
So etwas wie Gesindel habe ich aber selten erlebt, man kann vieles in einem vernünftigen Ton regeln.
(Wird aber schwer, wenn man Sie als Gesindel betrachtet.)

Wenns nun gar nicht anders geht, dann wird Ihnen eben der Schein später, nach Klärung  abgenommen.
Wer dann imer noch denkt weiter angeln zu müssen, bekommt eben ne Anzeige.(Freie Gewässer gibt es hier nicht)
Aber das sollte nun wirklich der letzte Schritt sein, bringt ja keinem wirklich etwas.

Was mich aber stört und warum ich überhaupt geantwortet habe.
*Warum muß man sich rechtfertigen, wenn man für Recht und Ordnung eintritt.*
(Muß Ich beweisen das ich so etwas nicht lediglich schreibe ?)
Ich hoffe, so weit ist es noch nicht.

Sollten das nicht besser Die erklären, die sich nicht an Reglungen halten,   oder eben nicht bereit sind Rechte zu schützen, auch wenn es Ihnen unangenehm sein könnte ?

Timo, warum meinst Du, andere als Gesindel bezeichnen zu dürfen, als Rambo abzustempeln, sie als Kumpel zusamenzufassen und gleichzeitig aus Bequemlichkeit , selbst wegsehen zu dürfen ?

Das mein bester Timo möchte ich noch schreiben, Du teilst ja so freizügig aus, warum aber fühlst Du dich angesprochen....?


----------



## Tino (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Hallo Bernd

Zum ersten: Tino ist mein Name ,steht links oben

Ich nehme mir das Recht raus,Leute als Gesindel zu bezeichnen wenn sie sich als solches benehmen. 
Wenn ich da was Näheres zu schreibe, platzt mein Highscore.

Bei uns ist es insofern anders,dass die Anglerfrequenz sehr überschaulich ist,egal an welchem Gewässer.

Das Taschentuch war nur ein Vergleich,da dein Post so rüberkam ,jeden anzusprechen egal wie gering sein Vergehen in deinen Augen ist.( deswegen der Rambo)
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben ,dass ich welche hinwerfe!!!

Angst habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Vor was auch,kommt ja keiner vorbei und selbst wenn ,kann und werde ich mich wehren,ist auch schon vorgekommen.
Hier stört es auch niemanden was man zum angeln für Klamotten trägt.( Tarntrööt)
Aus welchem Grunde auch.

Müll nehme ich mit ,auch wenn er nicht von mir ist ,sondern vom Angler vor mir.
Stört mich nicht und der Platz ist sauber. Fertig

Wenn das für dich austeilen ist,was ich im vorigen Post geschrieben habe,ok.
Angesprochen fühle ich mich hier meine Meinung schreiben zu dürfen und meine Meinung ist,dass man nicht bei jeder Sache gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen sollte,denn auf so was können in seltenen Fällen andere Reaktionen folgen,egal wie gut du es im Sinne des Vereins und anderer Angler.


----------



## paulmeyers (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

na dann TINO, was Bernd sagen möchte ist wer schweigt gibt recht... 
dies gilt übrigens nicht nur bei Verstößen gegen Angelvorschriften sondern auch bei vielen z.B. politischen Themen, aber da ist vielleicht die Herkunft und Erziehung wieder entscheidend.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Die letzten Müllmacher die ich erwischt habe waren ganz lieb  war grad beim Feuerholz holen mit der Machete unterwechs und bin quasi durch zufall auf die gestoßen. Hab dann nur gefragt ob die Tüten für den Müll hätten um den weg zu räumen, nach 10 Sekunden war da alles blitze blank, da hat keiner auch nur einen Mucks gemacht  Woran das wohl lag??
Anschei*en tu ich egtl nie jemanden, außer es geht um so sachen wie lebende Fische in Plastiktüten zu verstauen, aber auch da kann man erstmal ein oder zwei sätze wechseln und drauf aufmerksam machen bevor man gleich die Polente ins Spiel holt. Müllmenschen werden drauf angesprochen und zur Not räum ich denen hinterher. Meisten sind das nur 5 Minütchen die man braucht (was genau der Punkt ist der mich ärgert, es dauert nur 5 Minuten wenn man alleine ist, bei 20 Leuten tut jeder einen Handgriff und einer hält die Tüte auf, fertig) Wer gegen Regeln verstößt wird drauf aufmerksam gemacht das es Kontrollen gibt und man sich besser nicht erwischen lässt. 
Ich hab genug Schmutz vor meiner Türe, früher selber schwarz- und auch mit lebendigen Köfis geangelt. Das ganze noch mit Grill und Zelt im FFH-Gebiet#d#d. Irgendwie müssen die Leute ja zum Angeln finden, also warum soll ich mich über schwarzangler aufregen? Der Kormoran macht viel mehr Schade als die paar Schwarzangler.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Die letzten Müllmacher die ich erwischt habe waren ganz lieb  war grad beim Feuerholz holen mit der Machete unterwechs und bin quasi durch zufall auf die gestoßen



Am öffentlichen Gewässer Feuerholz mit der Machete machen?|bigeyes

Dir hätt ich bescheid gegeben.


----------



## sonstwer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Am öffentlichen Gewässer Feuerholz mit der Machete machen?|bigeyes
> 
> Dir hätt ich bescheid gegeben.




Wieso nicht? Nimmst du dazu n Taschenmesser? 

LG,
frank


----------



## olaft64 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Mich hat vor kurzem jemand über das Bundeswaldgesetz aufgeklärt und das generelle Verbot, in Waldgebieten (rund um einen Baggersee...?) offenes Feuer zu machen. Generelle Diskussion wegen den Resten einer Feuerstelle in Wassernähe.

Habe noch nicht versucht zu klären, ob reales Gesetz oder Wichtigmacher - halte letzteres für gut möglich...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## sonstwer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Mich hat vor kurzem jemand über das Bundeswaldgesetz aufgeklärt und das generelle Verbot, in Waldgebieten (rund um einen Baggersee...?) offenes Feuer zu machen. Generelle Diskussion wegen den Resten einer Feuerstelle in Wassernähe.
> 
> Habe noch nicht versucht zu klären, ob reales Gesetz oder Wichtigmacher - halte letzteres für gut möglich...
> 
> Gruß Olaf




Ja, dieses Gesetz gibt es wirklich. Es beinhaltet aber auch einen Mindestabstand der Feuerstelle zum Wald.
Ist der gegeben, kann nur noch durch regionale Regelungen/Gesetze oder einer entsprechenden Waldbrand-Gefahrenstufe das Unterhalten eines Feuers/Grills vollständig untersagt werden.

Diese Mindestabstände sind aber auch regional unterschiedlich. 
Bei uns sind es 200m.
Ist mal wieder eines von den unsäglichen Gesetzen, über die man sich im Einzelfall schlau machen muß.

Pauschal kann man dazu gar nix sagen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Tino (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> na dann TINO, was Bernd sagen möchte ist wer schweigt gibt recht...
> dies gilt übrigens nicht nur bei Verstößen gegen Angelvorschriften sondern auch bei vielen z.B. politischen Themen, aber da ist vielleicht die Herkunft und Erziehung wieder entscheidend.



Dann kämpfst du bestimmt gegen zu hohe Spritpreise oder Stromkosten ???

...oder schweigst du???

Zum Thema:

Ich schrieb NICHT ,dass ich zu allem schweige.

Warum werden hier klar formulierte Aussagen verdreht???

Ich schrieb,dass ich nicht bei jeder Bagatelle auf die Barrikaden gehe.
Klar sag ich was zum Thema Müll,dass ist doch normal. Mach ihn aber auch weg wenn niemand da ist und ich dort angeln will. Gucke ich mir die Stelle vorher an ( auf Karpfen ne Woche) nehme ich auch den Müll weg. Ist der Platz dann besetzt hab ich Pech und der Angler nen sauberen Platz.



Ich meine sowas wie den lebenden Köderfisch oder ne Rute mehr.

1. machen sowieso sehr viele Angler

2. soll die Polizei sich um WICHTIGE Dinge kümmern

Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt begriffen!?!?!?

Ich meine nur ,WIE es manche hier schreiben.

Nach dem Motto: wenn die das oder das machen ,dann ist aber was los.

Da möchte ich mal viele in Natura erleben,wenn dann 4-5 angetrunkene Spezis am Wasser rumgröhlen?

Klar gehen dann die Obergenauen Kontrolleure da ganz ruhig hin und reden mit denen ganz vernünftig.
Die hören ihm genau zu und danken ihm noch ,dass er zu ihnen gekommen ist und sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.
Denn von alleine sind sie nicht drauf gekommen,ihren Köderfisch zu töten,nicht mit zu vielen Ruten zu angeln oder untermaßige Fische mitnehmen.
Sie bedanken sich bei diesem netten Zeitgenossen und leben glücklich und zufrieden bis ans Ende ihrer Tage.

Ob dann der Mund genauso groß ist,wie hier hinterm Rechner ,vage ich bei vielen hier sehr stark zu bezweifeln.

Ich hoffe, dass dieses jetzt klar rübergekommen ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Nimmst du dazu n Taschenmesser?
> 
> LG,
> frank




Ich hab dafür eigentlich immer 'ne Kettensäge dabei.
Hält einem nicht zuletzt auch so Gestalten vom Hals, die einen melden wollen, nur weil man mal einen getankt hat und deshalb vorsichtshalber mit lebenden Köfis angelt.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Am öffentlichen Gewässer Feuerholz mit der Machete machen?|bigeyes
> 
> Dir hätt ich bescheid gegeben.



Da ich die Machete ja bei der Brauchstumspflege und erkennbar als Werkzeug mit mir führe, dürfte mir da niemand Probleme wegen machen können, da hab ich mich vorher beim Anwalt und der Polizei erkundigt. Groß Schei*e zu bauen, egal ob wissentlich oder nicht, kann ich mir nämlich nichtmehr erlauben...
Das mit dem Feuer ist bei uns geklärt solange sich da niemand dran stört und man einen Grill oder eine Feuerschale verwendet und nicht im FFH-Gebiet sitzt geht das klar. Bei mir haben weder unsere Kontrolleure, noch das Ordnungsamt jemals was gesagt wegen dem bisschen Aufwärmen oder Grillen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Da ich die Machete ja bei der Brauchstumspflege und erkennbar als Werkzeug mit mir führe, dürfte mir da niemand Probleme wegen machen können,



Was denn für Brauchtum, bist du in 'ner mexikanischen Trachtengruppe,oder was?

Aber recht hast du, in dem Falle gilt eine Machete als Werkzeug, mein Post bezog sich eher daraurf, daß du zumindest rein rechtlich in der Natur wahrscheinlich kein Feuer machen darfst und mit Sicherheit auch kein Gehölz für selbiges schlagen.
Wenn es keinen interessiert, sei's drum, ich mach auch oft Feuer am Wasser...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Angeln = Brauchtumspflege laut meines Anwalts

Nee das mit dem Feuer ist kein Problem solange wie ich nicht im FFH-Gebiet bin, da gibts beim Grillen oder Feuerchen aber richtig Ärger und es sind auch schon Erlaubnisscheine vorrübergehend eingezogen worden, ich ,,schlage'' für gewöhnlich auch nur Totholz zum verfeuern bzw zerkleinere was ich am Boden finde und sammele 
Trotzdem erfüült es ja eigentlcih den tatbestand des Forstfrefels oder wie das heisst. Jedenfalls weiss ich das ich eigentlich ohne erlaubnis der Forstbehörde weder Holz schlagen(was ich ja nicht tue) noch sammeln darf.


----------



## siloaffe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das wieder son Ländergesetz ist|uhoh: aber bei uns ist es so das du Gehölz bis ca. Handgelenk dick zur privaten Verwendung sammeln darfst. 
Ähnlich wie du auch Pilze zum eingenverzehr sammeln darfst.....


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür eigentlich immer 'ne Kettensäge dabei.
> Hält einem nicht zuletzt auch so Gestalten vom Hals, die einen melden wollen, nur weil man mal einen getankt hat und deshalb vorsichtshalber mit lebenden Köfis angelt.



#6  :vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Da müsste ich nochmal nachschauen, meine aber auch das es bis zu einer bestimmten menge bei uns erlaubt ist. Weiss es aber nicht genau und will mich da nicht irgendwie ausm Fenster lehnen und gefährliches Halbwissen verbreiten. Ich werd mal bei der STadt oder Forstbehörde anfragen wie das aussieht.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Fakt ist ,wenn du bei uns hier mit Machete unterwegs wärest und die auch noch artgemäß einsetzt, dann droht standrechtliche Erschiesung!
Ein Feuerchen wo vier Leute drumherum standen, hat genau 165€ für jeden gekostet.Wenn du mit deiner Macheta ans Schilf gehst, kostet das etwa 4qm 800€,illegaler Steg, bist du bei 1000€, plus Rückbau!
Das sind die Preise für solche Verstöße,von denen ich in den letzten zwei Jahren erfuhr.
Allerdings ist hier alles FFH Gebiet und eingentlich habe ich das Gefühl,dass überall wo auch nur das kleinste Gewässer ist, FFH Gebiet bedeutet!

Jürgen


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Sörry OT aber:
Das mit der Machete zur Brauchtumspflege is ja ja mal ne geile Argumentation und erkennbar als Werkzeug führen????
Da sieht man mal wieder, daß weder Polizisten noch alle Anwälte wirklich in dem Thema drin sind über das sie Auskunft geben...
Würd mal den §42a des Waffengesetzes überfliegen....


----------



## dieteraalland (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Sörry OT aber:
> Das mit der Machete zur Brauchtumspflege is ja ja mal ne geile Argumentation und erkennbar als Werkzeug führen????
> Da sieht man mal wieder, daß weder Polizisten noch alle Anwälte wirklich in dem Thema drin sind über das sie Auskunft geben...
> Würd mal den §42a des Waffengesetzes überfliegen....



oh mein liebes füchslein,
dieser §42a  ist sehr schwammig gehalten, wie heißt es da so schön:
 zitat :Verboten  3.Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm 
,3.für das Führen der Gegenstände nach Absatz 1 Nr. 2 und 3, sofern ein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegt.


 dieses gesetz ist augenwischerei , damit hat man leute beruhigen wollen die nach schärferen waffengestz gerufen haben.
denn eine berechtigte interesse  kann vielfältig vorliegen,
sei es jagen, angeln, camping,
oder gar eine böse schwiegermutter |evil:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Genau den habe ich ja nicht nur überflogen, sondern sogar genau gelesen. Wenn ich beim Angeln eine Machete bei mir führe um damit quasi Gartenarbeit zu verrichten, sprich erlaubtes Zurückschneiden der Ufervegetation oder auch nur zum Filetieren (Was zugegebener Maßen wirklich albern wäre) kann mir dafür der Gesetzgeber genau so wenig wie für das Filetiermesser am Gürtel welches technisch gesehen auch eine Waffe darstellt und ohne vernünftigen Grund nicht geführt werden darf. Vernünftige Gründe dafür sind Brauchtumspflege wie z.B Schützenvereine, Jagd, Angeln, Volksfeste etc. Übrigens erlaubt die Ausnahme im §42a WaffG auch das führen von Anscheinswaffen zur Ausübung einer Sportart. Also kann ich mir aussuchen ob Angeln jetzt Brauchtumspflege oder Sport ist, der Gesetzgeber kann mir trotzdem nix. Vieleicht solltest du dir den §42a nochmal genauer anschauen und nicht nur überfliegen, bevor du die Aussagen staats-examinierter Juristen als falsch darstellst 

_(3) Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere  vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenstände im Zusammenhang mit der  Berufsausübung erfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder einem  allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient.
_
@Taxidermist: Ich werde mich hüten solche Dummheiten wie Schilfhacken oder Stege bauen zu begehen, im FFH-sowieso nicht, da gibts ja schon Stress für nen aufgestellten Schirm.Aber auch außerhalb des FFH Schilfgürtel sind enorm wichtige Lebensräume und müssen erhalten bleiben, aber das brauch ich dir nicht zu erzählen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Liebe Leute, also:
Mit Brauchtumspflege hat das beim Angeln mal gar nichts zu tun!! Brauchtumspflege betrifft Trachtengruppen, Karanevelsvereine etc. bei denen z.B. ein Säbel zur Uniform oder im bayrischen Raum ein Knickerbocker in die Lederhosen gehört!! Angeln ist doch kein Brauchtum!!!|rolleyes
In Unserem Fall greift wenn schon der "allgemein anerkannte Zweck"! So und nun sind wir genau bei dem Was Dieter sagt: Das Ding ist hier sowas von Wischi-Waschi, daß es hier quasi keine Rechtssicherheit gibt!
Solltest Du mit dem Ding in die Mühlen der Justiz geraten bist du auf Gedeih und Verderb darauf hin angewiesen, daß der zuständige Richter das genauso wie Du sieht. Wenn der ein Problem mit Macheten-rumfummelnden-Anglern hat, hast nämlich Du eins!
Es gibt so gut wie keine Gerichtsurteile zu dem Thema, nicht daß mir überhaupt eines bekannt wäre aber ich habe mich im letzten Jahr auch nicht mehr so intensiv mit der Sache beschäftigt!!
Man kann sich noch nciht einmal dabei sicher sein, daß wir beim Angeln Einhandmesser tragen dürfen- weil nach Ansicht einiger Rechtsexperten ein Einhandmesser zum Ausüben des Angelns nicht benötigt wird- ein normales feststehendes tut es ja auch...
Du siehst es ist echt alles eine Auslegungssache und da wundert es mich halt wirklich wenn Dir ein Anwalt und die Polizei in einer so unsicheren Angelgenheit diese Auskunft gegeben hat!
 Zur weiteren Lektüre empfehle ich mal:

http://www.messerforum.net/initiative/pages/rechtslage-waffengesetz-und-messer.php


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deiner Macheta ans Schilf gehst, kostet das etwa 4qm 800€



Puh. Da hätten wir aber 2x richtig ablaschen müssen. Ein Kumpel und ich mussten mal ein wenig Schilf plätten...

Zu dem Rest. In 20 Jahren sind wir das degenerierteste Volk auf diesem Planeten was die Themen Angeln, Jagd, Natur, Tiere, draussen campieren usw angeht. 

Dann hockt die nächste Generation nurnoch in Stadtmolochen und hat keine Ahnung, wie die Menschen die Zehntausende Jahre vorher so leben konnten.

Aber ist ja nicht schlimm. Falls es durch die nicht artegerchte Haltung der Menschen zu Problemen kommt, dann gibts sicher was von Ratiopharm.


----------



## TropicOrange (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, also:
> Mit Brauchtumspflege hat das beim Angeln mal gar nichts zu tun!! Brauchtumspflege betrifft Trachtengruppen, Karanevelsvereine etc. bei denen z.B. ein Säbel zur Uniform oder im bayrischen Raum ein Knickerbocker in die Lederhosen gehört!! ...



Du meinst sicher einen Hirschfänger? Knickerbocker sind weite, knielange Hosen...

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, zählen Macheten nicht als Messer, sondern als Werkzeuge und fallen deswegen nicht unters WaffG.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



> Du meinst sicher einen Hirschfänger? Knickerbocker sind weite, knielange Hosen...


Damit wird der Jagdnicker gemeint sein und nicht etwa der Hirschfänger!

http://shop.antiksalzburg.at/messer/jagdmesser-lederhosenmesser-nr-9-steinbock.html

Ein Hirschfänger wird in der Jagdpraxis nur sehr selten mitgeführt und gilt
inzwischen als Ehrenmesser, wird gerne bei Jubiläen/Geburtstagen vergeben!

Jürgen


----------



## TropicOrange (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit wird der Jagdnicker gemeint sein und nicht etwa der Hirschfänger!




Stimmt, in weiten Teilen von Bayern nennt man den Jagdnicker auch Hirschfänger, obwohl damit natürlich nicht die Stichwaffe, sondern das ca. 25cm lange Jagdmesser mit einseitig geschärfter Klinge gemeint ist.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Aaaaaargh! Jo, erwischt, ich meine natürlich den Jagdnicker!! Taxi hat recht #q!!

Ob Macheten nun Waffen oder Werkzeuge sind wurde dem folgenden Link nach in Deutschland noch nicht gerichtlich geklärt...

http://www.it-recht-kanzlei.de/Thema/verkauf-waffen.html

...also wieder eine rechtsunsichere Sachlage und eine nicht gerechtfertigte Information die an jemanden herangetragen wurde!!

Ich würde mich also nicht darauf verlassen, daß eine Machete ein Werkzeug darstellt! In der heutigen Zeit würde ich eher damit rechnen, daß sie nicht als solche eingestuft wird sollte es rechtlich zur Sache gehen!!

...und bevor hier einer denkt, ich will euch hier alles madig reden: Ich habe daheim eine Vitrine voll mit Messern, die ich nicht mehr in rechtlich gesicherter Weise mit aus dem Haus nehmen kann! Natürlich habe ich mitunter ein Einhandmesser in der Tasche, bin mir dabei aber zumindest dieser problematischen Situation bewußt....- und finde die Situation in Deutschland selber zum k*****!!!
Aber ich will euch ja nur darauf hinweise, daß in diesem Bereich so viel Müll erzählt wird und jeder glaubt es wäre ganz klar, was in dem Bereich richtig und falsch ist!!
Selbst die Polizisten mit denen ich in der Sache bisher gesprochen habe hatten keinen blasse Schimmer!! (Mag auch rühmliche Ausnahmen geben!) Neulich wollte mir jemand erst wieder den Spruch verkaufen, alle Messer über 10cm wären Hieb- und Stichwaffen!!!!|kopfkrat
Das einzige was in diesem Bereich leider derweil absolut sicher ist, ist die Tatsachen, daß leider NICHTS sicher ist...


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Oh wei oh wei...wo driftet das Thema nur hin? 

Also wenn jemand mit ner Rute mehr angelt oder Müll in Form einer Zigarettenkippe hinterlässt, bin ich klar für Selbstjustiz. 
Zuerst sollte man den Kameraden mit Pfefferspray kampfunfähig machen und mit Kabelbindern an Händen und Füßen fixieren. Danach ist eine Vernichtung des Tatwerkzeugs (Ruten, Rollen usw) angezeigt, die mit einer korrekten Entsorgung in der gelben Tonne abzuschließen ist. Selbstverständlich ist das Tatwerkzeug vorher sicher und unwiderruflich unbrauchbar zu machen. Ein Hammer leistet gute Dienste.
Nachfolgend sind Tathilfsmittel wie Fahrzeuge oder Boote sicherzustellen und bewegungsunfähig zu mache. Schraubenzieher in allen vier Rädern helfen kurzfristig sicher. Bei Booten leistet ein Akkuschlagbohrer gute Dienste. Es ist allerdings darauf zu achten, vorher Betriebsstoffe zu entfernen.
Nach diesem Verfahren ist eine Flucht und Widerstand des Deliquenten nahezu ausgeschlossen und man kann die Behörden informieren. Diese werden über diese Art der Amtshilfe sicher sehr erfreut sein.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Eigentlich wollte ich hier nix schreiben...

So, ich bin einer von denen die an********n, denunzieren und alles andere mach ich auch. JA UND??? Ich bin freiwillig und ehrenamtlich amtl. bestellter Fischreiaufseher geworden weil ich die Wild-West-ähnlichen Zustände an einigen Gewässerabschnitten hier in der Region nicht mehr ertragen habe und auch nicht einer von denen sein wollte die ständig nur reden, jammern und NIX TUN.

Es immer ein Unterschied was man meldet oder zur Anzeige bringt und wer diese Tat begeht...

Ich habe einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum und den schöpfe ich aus - wenn ich, wie letzten Sommer, zwei Angler mit 5 Ruten erwische (2 pro Mann sind erlaubt) gibt es eine mündlich Verwarnung - dazu das spätere Nachsehen ob diese Verwarnung erhöhrt wurde.

Wenn ich einen 10jährigen erwische wie er "schwarz angelt" (haben wir früher ALLE gemacht), schicke ich ihn zu unserem Jugendwart - und zeige ihn bzw. seine Erziehungsberechtigten nicht an wie das eine FA`rin gerne mal macht...

Wenn ich Bootsangler auf dem Rhein OHNE Nachenschein und Bootsangelerlaubnis erwische gibt es keine Verwarnung, die Sache geht direkt "weiter hoch".
Warum ist einfach: weil wir hier in der glücklichen Lage sind vom Boot aus fischen zu dürfen wir das auch noch weiterhin machen wollen und es uns nicht von ein paar faulen und geizigen Arxxxlöchern versauen lassen wollen.

Wenn ich Leute am Rheinufer in riesen Zeltstädten, noch größeren Lagerfeuern, Einkaufswagen vom Partyzubehör und der Motorsäge zum Feuerholz machen erwische klingelt das Telefon in der Amtsstube...
Nix gegen einen Grill, ein kleines Zelt und den Sommer genießen - wenn es aber solche Ausmaße annimmt wie hier bei uns ist bei mir Ende mit Verständnis!

Wenn ich solche Äußerungen wie die von Tino lese, kommt mir mein Frühstück hoch...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3866048&postcount=68

Oder in einem anderen Forum wurde geschrieben das Zitat "... einer kommt und sich über die Bierkästen am Angelplatz und über diesen ansich aufrege..." er schwimmen lernen würde...

Solchen Leuten kann ich nur raten ihre Emotionen im Griff zu haben wenn sie kontrolliert werden - ein Kontrollorgan sitzt IMMER am längeren Hebel und kann, wenn er es will, euch die Angelei ganz schön vermiesen.
Und wenn einer meint er müsse mich bei einer Kontrolle bedrohen oder  Gewalt anwenden hat danach ein Problem mit einem ordentlichen Gericht.
Aber das will eigentlich keiner... Ich gehe kontrollieren wenn ich sowieso am Wasser unterwegs bin, habe bisher auch nur Zustimmung erhalten und hatte auch noch nie Probleme.

Auch wenn ich auf einer Rheininsel 3 angetrunkene Russen kontroliere - keine Probleme!! Ich wurde sogar noch zu einem Vodka eingeladen.
Und ich kann bestätigen: ich hatte *noch nie* ernsthafte Probleme mit Anglern mit Migrationshintergrund obwohl das ja immer durch Vorurteile angeprangert wird.
Wenn waren es immer Lapalien die mit den Sprachschwierigkeiten und dem "Behördendeutsch" auf den Angelpapieren zusammenhängen.
Wenn man es den Leuten dann mit Zeit und Ruhe erklärt hat wurde das auch angenommen und angewendet.
Ich habe es sogar schon erlebt das genau diese Leute es an ihre "Kollegen" weiter gegeben haben und es mir auch stolz erzählt haben.
Und genau das ist der Sinn und Zweck von Fischereikontrollen!

Und ja, ich weiß, es gibt auch die andere Seite... Es gibt auch bei uns angeblich "gewisse Kreise" die vorgeben auf Rapfen zu angeln, dabei angeblich Lachs & Meerforelle fangen und angeblich verkaufen, die Barsche Eimerweise mit Heringspaternostern fangen und an Läden verkaufen - aber ohne Bewiese und Zeugen können die Behörde nichts machen... Und da wir in einem Rechtstaat leben gilt immer noch: Unschuldig bis zu einem Urteil.

Ich aber sage: wenn ihr euch so sicher seid da da jemand "Bockmist" macht - warum zur Hölle kommt ihr dann zu mir, heult mir einen vor, ich müßte als Fischereiaufseher was machen... Wenn ich aber sage:"... stell dich als Zeuge zur Verfügung, mach Foto`s, mach Videos, stell dich daneben, bestätige das..." macht ihr: *NIX!!*
Tolle Wurst, nach mehr Kontrollen schreien, selbst aber nix machen wollen.

Komischerweise sind die schwerwiegenden Fischereirechtlichen Vergehen oftmals dem "urdeutschen Angler" zuzuorden - ob die etwa mit dem Schüren von Vorurteilen gegen "die bösen Russen" von ihren eigenen Vergehen ablenken wollen... 
Ein Schelm ist der böses denkt.
Jedenfalls hat das der letzte Fall hier in Koblenz voll und ganz bestätigt.

Auch wenn hier viele über geltende Regeln motzen: grade in einem Land das so dicht besiedelt ist wie Deutschland, es so viele Angler bei so wenig Wasser gibt und wir Angler es nicht schaffen uns zusammenzuraufen sind gewisse Regeln einfach notwendig damit wir alle noch unserem Hobby nachgehen können.

Und solange es immer noch Angler gibt die über die von den Verbänden (und Naturschützern) aufgestellten Regeln beschweren und jammern aber gleichzeitig nicht bereit sind in einen Verein einzutreten, es wenigstens zu versuchen was zu ändern und statt dessen nur in den Angelforen mit ihrer Meinung rumposauen wird sich die Sache eher noch verschlimmern!!
Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Siever (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

@Asphaltmonster: |good:
Ich bin zwar kein Fischereiaufseher, aber bekomme durch Spaziergänge am Wasser mit dem Hund auch viel mit, wenn ich gerade nicht selber angel. Was Russen usw. angeht, stimme ich dir zumindest hier in Essen vollkommen zu. Ich bin ja einer der Angler, der unbedingt jeden anderen Angler kurz anquatschen muss. Eine alte Angewohnheit, die ich als neugieriges Kind schon hatte. In der Regel kann man sich mit den Leuten gut unterhalten und wenn mir etwas illegales auffällt, weise ich doch kurz drauf hin. Natürlich funktioniert ein Gespräch aufgrund der Sprache oder der Laune mit anderen nicht immer. Aber das ist ja auch ok.
Ich bin der Meinung, so wie ich in den Wald hineinrufe, so schallt es wieder raus.
Leider gibt es auf Seiten der Angler und Kontrolleure (und anderen menschlichen Gattungen) genug Leute mit kurzen Zündschnüren, schlechter Laune und verzerrten Wahrnehmungen. Da muss dann halt die Justiz ran. Jemanden einfach eines auf die Nuss zu hauen und den dicken Max zu machen ist nicht meine Art.
Wenn ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, rufe ich die Fischereiaufsicht und/oder die Polizei an... .


----------



## DerFischfänger (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich bin öfters von selbsternannten Sheriffs "angexx" worden, weil ich aus Unwissenheit 50m im Naturschutzgebiet am Rhein gefischt habe oder eine Zusatz Zusatzkarte der Zusatzkarte nicht vorweisen konnte. usw.
In jedem Fall kostet es richtig Geld ,Zeit und gut Laune. 
In einer Kontrolle wäre es Aufklärungsarbeit und ein kleines Verwarnungsgeld gewesen. 
Kommt ein hergelaufender xx daher, ist es direkt ne Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei.|bigeyes Da staunt man erstmal Bauklötze..
Die Polizei entschuldigt sich  teilweise noch dafür und nennt auch direkt den Vogel, der für die Anzeige und Kontrolle verantwortlich ist :m
Das ist Fakt...
So und von diesen ganzen Sheriffs habe ich bis jetzt erst 1 einzigen kennengelernt, der 100% nach geltenden Recht lebt.
Da sollten sich die anderen mal überlegen, wie sie sich weiterhin am Wasser verhalten...-irgendwann erwischt es jeden  Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus- Das verspreche ich.

Abgesehen von den oben genannten Spezialisten, werde ich wegen keinem ein Faß aufmachen. Man sollte am Wasser und unter Angler zusammenhalten. Wenn man Missetaten entdeckt, kann man die Leute auch erstmal ansprechen. Außerdem hat wohl jeder noch zuhause etwas Dreck zu kehren.


----------



## Margarelon (12. April 2013)

asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich hier nix schreiben...
> 
> So, ich bin einer von denen die an********n, denunzieren und alles andere mach ich auch. JA UND??? Ich bin freiwillig und ehrenamtlich amtl. bestellter Fischreiaufseher geworden weil ich die Wild-West-ähnlichen Zustände an einigen Gewässerabschnitten hier in der Region nicht mehr ertragen habe und auch nicht einer von denen sein wollte die ständig nur reden, jammern und NIX TUN. (.......)




Du musst aber zugeben, dass du einen etwas anderen Eindruck machst, als ein 70jähriger Aufseher mit 1,65 m "Größe" und 60 kg Gewicht... 
Kennt man dich nicht, wagt man doch auch nicht so schnell, dir zu widersprechen. 

Aber deinem Posting kann ich nur beipflichten!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

@Asphaltmonster
Zunächst möchte ich sagen,dass ich Kontrolle für richtig und auch für wichtig halte.Weiterhin finde ich, dass man sich zum Kontrolleur berufen fühlen muss, um diesen Job zu machen, soll heißen auch die entsprechende persönliche Einstellung dazu haben sollte!
Ich habe die Einstellung nicht und finde zudem so einige Gesetze zumindest unnötig, oder auch falsch. Darf ich auch, wenn ich bereit bin die eventuellen Konsequenzen zu tragen!
Ich bin es einfach satt mich gängeln zu lassen, dass gilt aber auch für andere Lebensbereiche.
Ein Beispiel ist da der lebende Köfi, den ich selten und wenn dann nur auf Waller verwende, ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen Vereinskollegen, wo der größte Teil der Älteren mit dieser Methode weiter angelt, als ob sie nie verboten worden wäre.
Dieses geht natürlich nur im Reservat des Vereinsgewässers, ein paar Kilometer weiter am Rhein, wo man mit Kontrolle der Wapo zu rechnen hat, wird man dies tunlichst unterlassen,weil einfach zu riskant!
Ich würde im Traum nicht darauf kommen solche Kollegen zu denunzieren.



> heult mir einen vor, ich müßte als Fischereiaufseher was machen... Wenn  ich aber sage:"... stell dich als Zeuge zur Verfügung, mach Foto`s, mach  Videos, stell dich daneben, bestätige das..." macht ihr: *NIX!!*


Und so schon gar nicht, ich würde keine Beweisphotos schießen, um den
Hilfssheriff zu geben und würde mir auch nicht gefallen lassen, wenn dies
jemand mit mir tut!

Wenn jemand andere kontrollieren mag und dazu berechtigt ist, soll er das gerne machen, aber nicht erwarten, dass andere, die eigentlich nicht zu Kontrollen berechtigt sind, den Hilfssheriff geben!
Diese selbst ernannten Kontrolleure sind mir sehr zuwider!

@Fischfänger


> . Man sollte am Wasser und unter Angler zusammenhalten.  Wenn man Missetaten entdeckt, kann man die Leute auch erstmal  ansprechen. Außerdem hat wohl jeder noch zuhause etwas Dreck zu kehren.


Gute gesunde Einstellung!

Jürgen


----------



## siloaffe (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

@ Asphaltmonster: 

Ich muss Margarelon beipflichten! 

Es sind Welten ob ein klapprige Opa oder ein rundrum Tätowierter 2 Meter Kerl mit nem Kreuz wie ein Kleiderschrank kontrolliert! 
Dazu kommt noch das die Meisten dich vom Bode kennen und somit ist die Gefahr (wieder)erkannt zu werden ja wesentlich höher. Soll heißen, es wird am Wasser wohl kaum einer frech zu dir werden wenn er weis das er dir ei Paar Tage später vor die Füße läuft. 

Zudem waren , als du die mit de Rute zuviel kontrolliert hast der Volker und ich dabei, allso waren wir 3 nicht gerade zerbrechlich wirkende Gestalten und die waren 2 alte Männer..... 
*
Ich finde es gut und richtig was du tust und wie du es tust!!! *

Aber ich bin selbst kein Unschuldslamm, wie kann ich mich dann anmaßen jemand anderen zu denunzieren#c#d  

Kontrolleur werde ich auch nicht! 
Ich bin nicht so ein netter und verständnissvoller Mensch wie du! 
Meine Geduldsspanne ist verdammt klein und wenns nicht nach meinem Kopf geht werde ich schnell mal n Bissl lauter. 
Das letzte mal als ich einen angequatscht hab ists eskallierti, ich musste ihn baden schicken, die Polizei kam mim 6-Pack, aber die Storry kennst du sicher 

Ich kümmer mich um meinen Scheiß und hab damit genug zu tun#h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Aaaaaargh!
> 
> ...und bevor hier einer denkt, ich will euch hier alles madig reden: [...] und finde die Situation in Deutschland selber zum k*****!!!
> Aber ich will euch ja nur darauf hinweise, daß in diesem Bereich so viel Müll erzählt wird und jeder glaubt es wäre ganz klar, was in dem Bereich richtig und falsch ist!!
> ...




Davon bin ich gar nicht ausgegangen, eher im gegenteil ich finde es super, das du dich hier zu Wort meldest und deine berechtigten Zweifel zum Ausdruck bringst. Als jemand der Messer sammelt bist du in der Thematik warscheinlich tiefer drin als ich. Ich habe mit der Machete übrigens nie ,,rumgefuchtelt'' trage die  normalerweise aber, während ich am Wasser bin, am Gürtel und benutze sie  eben auch gelegentlich um Brennesseln, Herkulesstaude oder ähnliches  Zeug das man ungerne anfasst oder sonstwo am Körper hat, aus meinem Weg  zu schaffen. Während der Busfahrten ist die im Rucksack verstaut, sieht  erstens Banane aus wenn da einer mit Machete Bus fährt und ich will ja  auch niemandem unnötig Angst einjagen. Werde mir nochmal überlegen ob die wieder mit ans Wasser, oder demnächst nur noch im Garten zum Einsatz kommt. Dachte bis jetzt ich wär da rechtlich auf eindeutig sicherer Seite, aber bevor da irgend ein Scheiß bei rum kommt lass ichs lieber bleiben. Da gabs schonmal son unschönes Erlebnis wegen eines besoffenen ehemaligen Kumpels und einem ,in meinen Augen, Spielzeuggewehr#q#q da waren ich und meine Wohnungstür aber eher ein unbeteidigtes Opfer der Vollzugsbeamten.



Siever schrieb:


> @Asphaltmonster: |good:
> bekomme durch Spaziergänge am  Wasser mit dem Hund auch viel mit, wenn  ich gerade nicht selber angel.  Was Russen usw. angeht, stimme ich dir  zumindest hier in Essen  vollkommen zu. Ich bin ja einer der Angler, der  unbedingt jeden anderen  Angler kurz anquatschen muss. Eine alte  Angewohnheit, die ich als  neugieriges Kind schon hatte. Jemanden  einfach eines auf die Nuss zu  hauen und den dicken Max zu machen ist  nicht meine Art.
> Wenn ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, rufe ich die Fischereiaufsicht und/oder die Polizei an... .





Ist doch immer wieder schön durchs Annental zu laufen und Horden von  grillenden, besoffenen Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen anzutreffen, wärend  man selber nen Haufen Ärger bekommt wenn man nur einen Schirm aufstellt.  Auf dem Rückweg brennt dann noch der zurückgelassene Grill in dem die  Reste des Bierkasten vor sich hin kokeln, denn die Flaschen liegen zur  hälfte kaputt in der Steinpackung und teilen sich eine Spalte mit den  hinterlassenen Plastiktüten!#c
Mit den Russen hier bei uns in Essen, hab ich bis jetzt ebenfalls nur  super erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens sind es grade die russischen  Vereinskollegen die gerne und breitwillig Auskunft darüber geben, wo es,  auf welchen Köder, in welcher Tiefe am besten beisst. Einer wollte mir  sogar mal seinen angelegten (und penibel sauberen) Futterplatz  überlassen, weil ich 10 Minuten früher da war. Ich hab dann wieder  eingepackt und mich 20 meter weiter gesetzt. Selbst mein streng nach  klischee lebender Nachbar  ist ein herzensguter lieber Mensch, man muss nur wissen wie man mit dem umgehen muss.


----------



## Paxcom (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Ich habe auch eine Machete beim Angeln dabei.

Jedoch habe ich mich vor dem Kauf erkundigt. War eine offizielle Behörde. Frage mich aber bitte nicht mehr wie die heisst. 

Auf Anhieb wussten die auch keine Antwort. Nur gibt es die Ausnahmeregelung welche besagt, dass du sowas haben und mitführen darfst, wenn es zur Ausübung deines Hobbys, Sports oder Arbeit dient.

Darf aber nicht offen getragen sondern muss sicher verstaut sein. Am besten in der Angeltasche und ein kleines Schloß wo die Reißverschlüsse zusammen kommen.

Am Gürtel ist ein NoGo!!!

PS: Wenn´s hart auf hart kommt, entscheidet auch jeder Richter in seinem ermessen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> weil ich aus Unwissenheit 50m im Naturschutzgebiet am Rhein gefischt habe oder eine Zusatz Zusatzkarte der Zusatzkarte nicht vorweisen konnte. usw.


Bei 50m gäbe es bei mir eine mündliche Verwarnung.  Normalerweise stehen die Grenzen genau auf den Scheinen oder sind beschildert.  
Und Krass ausgedrückt: Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe und selbst schuld.

Und grade als Angler muß man doch heute doppelt so vorsichtig sein...

Und zu den Kontrollen: Ob ich mich berufen fühle... Nö, das nicht... Ich kann es nur nicht mit "meiner Denke" vereinbaren mich laufend über Mißstände zu beschweren aber nichts dagegen zu tun. Und deswegen mache ich das... Ich komme aus einem in der Politik sehr aktiven Elternhaus und da gehört es nun mal dazu "was zu machen".
Ich gehe aber äußerst selten gezielt auf Kontrolle - eigentlich nur wenn ich Hinweise bekomme und die Zeit dazu habe.
Ansonsten hab ich Marke und Ausweis meistens dabei und kontroliere nach persönlicher Einschätzung der Situation und der Gegebenheiten. Und auch nicht immer - ich will auchmal nur meinem Hobby nachgehen und meine Ruhe haben...

Außerdem: wie Siloaffe schon sagte, ich kenne die meisten in meinem Bereich, ich werde den Teufel tun und Angler mehrfach kontrolieren... 
Ich will Vertrauen aufbauen, ihnen den Sinn bzw. Zweck von den Kontrollen und geltenden Regeln und Bestimmungen nahebringen und keinen drangsalieren!!
Auch wenn ich "wild" aussehe- ich weiß mich zu benehmen und zu artikulieren und mit einer freundlichen Vorstellung, einem netten Gespräch & ein paar Tips während man die Kontrolle vollzieht ist das Eis gebrochen und alles schnell vorbei.
Ganz nach dem Motto:


DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus- Das verspreche ich.



Auf beiden Seiten!!! Ich bin freundlich also erwarte ich das von meinem Gegenüber auch - ist er unfreunlich werde ich das auch...

@Silo: mittlerweile waren da noch ein paar Leutchen unterwegs...
@Margalon: aber, wie du siehst: ich bin sehr umgänglich und aus den wilden Tagen draußen. Außerdem: wenn ich auch nur 1x Bockmist machen würde wäre mein "Eifelkrümmel" weg... Ne, lass mal, ich bin froh das ich dieses Prachweib habe!


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*

Leben und Leben lassen =
 leben, wie es einem gefällt, aber auch tolerant sein und anderen ihre Lebensweise zugestehen!


----------



## siloaffe (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wie verhaltet Ihr euch wenn Ihr..........*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @Silo: mittlerweile waren da noch ein paar Leutchen unterwegs...



Sorry ich steh grad voll aufer leitung und raff net was du mir sagen willst|kopfkrat#c|rotwerden


----------

